# Low RPM PMA



## NeilA (Oct 28, 2013)

If I have a PMA that generates 5 Kw at 50 RPM, requiring 1000 ftlbs of torque at 50 RPM. Do I just need to match speed with torque in order to run it? It just looks to easy and I know nothing about these things.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Whoa, that's a hefty unit. Voltage and current will be on a curve, how are you planning on spinning it?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bicycle ??  sorry had to throw that in there


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Go see these folks! They can even tell you things you didn't want to know about a PMA. Lots of folks in the forum have lived off grid for decades, a way of life.
http://www.otherpower.com/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NeilA said:


> PMA that generates 5 Kw at 50 RPM, requiring 1000 ft lbs of torque at 50 RPM.


Wow! Steam Engine? Wind Turbine?

You could gear down a conventional engine... 2500 RPM would need a 50:1 gear reduction. You could do that with a Winsmith/Boston/Tigear/Dodge gear reduction worm drive.


----------

